# Lost rub/bbq sauce recipe...



## icetech (Dec 6, 2009)

I bought jeffs recipes bout 4 years ago or so, but have lost them, mainly cause i didnt smoke anything for a year and i suck at keeping track of things:)

 Does anyone know if jeff kept track of who bought them? or anyway to get them again? thanks...

 BTW.. posted it here cause i wasnt' sure where else to put it:)


----------



## bmudd14474 (Dec 6, 2009)

Im sure Jeff does have a message. Send him a PM


----------



## icetech (Dec 11, 2009)

Thanks mudd.. will do..


----------



## TulsaJeff (Dec 11, 2009)

Icetech...

Should be in your inbox now. Let me know if you don't see them and I will get them to you a different way.


----------

